# Anyone going to ihobbyexpo this weekend?



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

If anyone is going to ihobbyexpo this weekend, please take some pictures of the Auto World/Round2 booth, or maybe Tom can post some pictures from his booth.

Thanks


----------



## tlowe (Oct 11, 2005)

We will post pictures on the AW website.


----------



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

Thanks Tom.


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

I will be attending, leaving 5 am thur morn from Green bay will be back late that evening. if I can get a camera I will take some pics.


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

*IHobby Expo in Chicago*

I will be attending on Friday and will be sure to take pictures of the Auto World booth.


----------



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

Awesome, thanks Jeff.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

motorcitytoyz said:


> I will be attending on Friday and will be sure to take pictures of the Auto World booth.


where are those pictures dagnabbit!

Only kidding


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

I was there on Friday and took photos but by the time I went to upload them here, I noticed that someone had already done so. No reason to show the same images and take up more bandwith doing so.

I will say that of all the slot car companies at Chicago, AW had by far the most new product coming out in the next 6 months. Racemasters and Hot Wheels seem to be happy just selling the same old cars and not wanting to do anything exciting. LifeLike had some nice Nascar stuff coming out but that is there main market anyway.

I look forward to seeing more new product releases from AW in 2007 and knowing Tom, he has more tricks up his sleeve that he hasn't released info on yet....

I will have invertory of all the new AW releases and I am currently taking pre-orders now. With all new bodies styles and new packaging - be sure to order ahead as the new releases WILL SELL OUT FAST!


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I was very disappointed to see a couple of poor Nascars from Tomy and lots of talk about new licensed Indycars but nothing concrete.

LifeLike seem to be on the up and up though. Their Cat Charger is my car of the year so far.


----------



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

Jeff,

Did you get any pictures of AW's Bronco, other than what's been posted?


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

*AW's Bronco*



chriscobbs said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Did you get any pictures of AW's Bronco, other than what's been posted?


Chris,
There is a picture of the Bronco on Auto World's Cam Camera right at this moment.


----------



## sped (Nov 20, 2004)

Montoya1 said:


> I was very disappointed to see a couple of poor Nascars from Tomy and lots of talk about new licensed Indycars but nothing concrete.
> 
> LifeLike seem to be on the up and up though. Their Cat Charger is my car of the year so far.



I must have missed something here.  What is TOMY planning. I have seen no posts or pics on this.

R. Picard
www.slotcarinnovations.com


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I had the pictures but can't find them now.Basically a #10 car that looks a bit Home Depot-ish and a #84 car that looks a bit like the real #48. Utter crap not worth posting.


----------



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

slots-n-stuff said:


> Chris,
> There is a picture of the Bronco on Auto World's Cam Camera right at this moment.


Thanks, I've seem most of the cam pictures, so I was looking for more pictures from the expo.


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

I finally posted the pics of the tomy cars for 2006 in the following link

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/21174

Tomy also told me that next year they were looking at 4 new licensed indy cars along with two cam am cars, there were no mention of which licensed cars would be choosen, he also wanted to get them out sooner then Dec.


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

Chris,

I took alot of photos but due to me being in a hurry, I did not get any good shots of the AW Ford Bronco. I am sorry!


----------



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

motorcitytoyz said:


> Chris,
> 
> I took alot of photos but due to me being in a hurry, I did not get any good shots of the AW Ford Bronco. I am sorry!


No problem.


----------



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

tlowe said:


> We will post pictures on the AW website.


Tom, any word on the picture being loaded to the AW website?


----------

